# Ganze Ordner und Dateien kopieren



## ernielf (13. Okt 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem, bei dem ihr mir vielleicht (bestimmt) weiterhelfen koennt: Ich moechte einen Ordner (mit Inhalt versteht sich) von einem bestimmten Quellverzeichnis in ein Zielverzeichnis (welches sich auf einer externen Festplatte befindet) kopieren. 
Am liebsten wäre es mir, dieses Problem plattformunabhängig zu realisieren, aber auch ein Uebergabe ans Betriebssystem wäre in Ordnung (bei dem OS handelt es sich um XP).

Vielen Dank im Vorraus, Gruss Erni


----------



## The_S (14. Okt 2006)

Ein Blick in die FAQ hätte dir weiter geholfen :roll:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=35290

nächstes mal bitte bei solchen allgemeinen Dingen erstmal die Forensuche und die FAQ befragen. Danke!


----------



## ernielf (14. Okt 2006)

Vielen Dank und Entschuldigung


----------

